# Game 77: Heat @ Wizards (4/4/09 7:00pm)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Saturday, April 4th, 2009 | 7:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports/NBA TV*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Michael Beasley
Daequan Cook
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Chris Quinn
Yakhouba Diawara
Jamaal Magloire
Mark Blount
Dorell Wright​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This is a much tougher game than we all thought it'd be just a week ago. Now both Arenas and Haywood are back and they're coming off a win against the Cavs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No UD for this game..


> Haslem lacerated his right thumb late in the third quarter on a block attempt and needed six to close the gash. He is not expected to play Saturday at Washington, and could miss the season's final six games.


Link

Hopefully Beasley and JO are able to go.


----------



## ShakedownCapo (Apr 4, 2009)

Ton of star power in this game. Think they start to monitor Dwyanes minutes? I know they want the 5 seed but there is a bigger picture here. And for some reason, I think the 6ers will knock themselves out of the 5 spot. Thad Young going down is huge. 

Oh yea, the game will be shown on NBATV


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

ShakedownCapo said:


> Ton of star power in this game. Think they start to monitor Dwyanes minutes? I know they want the 5 seed but there is a bigger picture here. And for some reason, I think the 6ers will knock themselves out of the 5 spot. Thad Young going down is huge.
> 
> Oh yea, the game will be shown on NBATV


Welcome to the forum :cheers:

The difference between the 5th and 6th spot is huge so I dont know if they will or not with Wade. At least not yet anyway.

Detroit/Philly is on at 3pm on ESPN tomorrow. Hopefully the Pistons can help us out and win.


----------



## ShakedownCapo (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome. 

And yea, not being a college bball fan, two national games will be sweet.


----------



## ShakedownCapo (Apr 4, 2009)

Seems my question was answered..



> In an ideal world, coach Erik Spoelstra could give Wade a night off, but the Heat are tied for fifth in the Eastern Conference with Philadelphia and hoping to avoid a first-round series against Orlando or Boston. "I don't know how realistic that is," Spoelstra said, referring to giving Wade a game off. "How many people are able to rest their guys in either conference? It's been so competitive with playoff positioning. Knock on wood, [Wade] is healthy. We have to finish strong, and he realizes that."


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD out hurts, but hopefully Beasley can play a big game in his hometown. Last time here he stunk it up - redemption is at hand. 

This will be a tough match, but we need this. We need to get that 5th spot if we wanna make any noise in the playoffs - we can take Atlanta.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

ShakedownCapo said:


> Ton of star power in this game. Think they start to monitor Dwyanes minutes? I know they want the 5 seed but there is a bigger picture here. And for some reason, I think the 6ers will knock themselves out of the 5 spot. Thad Young going down is huge.
> 
> Oh yea, the game will be shown on NBATV


On NBA TV? in other words I can't watch it, because they make you pay for it now, even though I pay for broadband league pass online, they black out the games shown on NBATV. **** them greedy ****s.


----------



## ShakedownCapo (Apr 4, 2009)

Yea, that's some bull**** right there. I'm sure you know a stream is your only bet then. Shouldn't be a problem finding one.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

The game is on Sun Sports as normal, but everywhere outside of South Florida can watch it on NBA TV


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

ShakedownCapo said:


> Yea, that's some bull**** right there. I'm sure you know a stream is your only bet then. Shouldn't be a problem finding one.


Streams aren't worth my time. The quality is so bad (at least on the ones i've come across) and so choppy it's pointless.

I'm just wondering how many Heat playoff games they are gonna try and put on NBA TV to really screw me over. :sarcasm:


----------



## ShakedownCapo (Apr 4, 2009)

> Miami (AP) - Facing the loss of Power Forward Udonis Haslem for the remainder of the regular season, Miami Heat Coach Eric Spoelstra is forced to rely on a bench that has been anything but consistent this season. Spoelstra addressed the issue following the team's 97-92 win over the Charlotte Bobcats. "Udonis is such an integral component of what we do on this team, but I'm confident that Yakhouba [Diawara] can step in for him." When asked about Diawara's lack of experience in the power rotation, Spoelstra added: "I think people underestimate his energy and intensity."


oY! What is this? I hate the usage of "step in".


----------



## ShakedownCapo (Apr 4, 2009)

Showing game 4(against Washington) of the '05 playoffs. I Loved this team. Just so well put together and fun to watch. Not sure why a lot of people knocked Stan's offense for this squad.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

ShakedownCapo said:


> Showing game 4(against Washington) of the '05 playoffs. I Loved this team. Just so well put together and fun to watch. Not sure why a lot of people knocked Stan's offense for this squad.


Yeah, i'm watching it too. Its too damn bad that the injuries came when they did. Two freak injuries killed us. That team was pretty dominant. 2 sweeps in the 1st 2 rounds, and even with Shaq not at 100%, we still had Detroit down 3-2 before Wade got injured.

I forgot Eddie Jones hitting that huge 3 to give us the lead with 15 seconds left in that game 4.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Caron Butler/Jamison vs. Moon/Beasley

Life isn't fair sometimes.

I miss Caron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Detroit couldnt help us out today so we gotta win to keep up with Philly.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley will get the start tonight. 

Spo said he and JO are fine and that the injuries they got last night werent as serious as they 1st thought when they happened which is great news.

Jamario is also still starting even though he only played 7 minutes last night.

*Link*


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Somebody link me up when this starts please.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No Arenas tonight for the Wizards. Crittenton gets the start in his place.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

link guys?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mr. Badger said:


> Somebody link me up when this starts please.





MB30 said:


> link guys?


Check pm's

Heated, check your pm too.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thanks W2M.

Hopefully Beasley stays out of foul trouble. We need him bigtime tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Late change. After Spo said Beasley would start, Diawara gets the start..



> WASHINGTON - With Udonis Haslem having to wait until Sunday to get a definitive diagnosis on his lacerated right thumb, the Miami Heat bypassed the opportunity to turn to rookie Michael Beasley as its starting power forward Saturday night against the Washington Wizards at the Verizon Center.
> 
> An hour after Erik Spoelstra said Beasley would start for the first time since Nov. 26 in Portland, the first-year coach instead submitted a starting lineup with Yakhouba Diawara at power forward.


http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/basketball/heat/sfl-beasely-starts-s040409,0,7722018.story


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Diawara starting!!! WTF


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

LOL, I have no idea what Spo is doing anymore


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Diawara for 33333

Spo=Genius!!!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Khouba for 3 to start us off.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Can someone PM me the link as well? Thanks


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice J by JO


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice drive by Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> Can someone PM me the link as well? Thanks


link sent


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Chalmers with the dunk.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

khouba with the dunk


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, D-Wade almost made that one.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

What a play by Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Holy ****!!!

What a play by Wade!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade Omg


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jamison to the locker room. Looks like he got a cut that needs stitches.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Diawara with the nice pass to Moon. Diawara has started off very good tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Props to Khouba, he's actually playing very well. Good D on Butler also.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Haywood has all 10 points for the Wizards.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Moon for 33333


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

333333333 Moon.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sweet reverse and1 by Beasley

Nick Young looks hurt. OUCH that looked painful


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Big Kat taking everyone out


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow Nick Young that looked pretty bad


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bad break for Nick Young...but nice play by Beasley


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Magloire is doing great on offensive rebounding.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sweet spin by Jamaal.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We are ending this quarter horribly.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

30-28 Miami after 1

Had a 10pt lead then fell asleep.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bad end to the quarter. Shame we started so well and then drifted out of it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice drive by Beasley


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jamaal, never again shoot a jumper....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quinn for 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quinn2Beasley

Great minutes by Quinn.

9pt lead on a 9-0 run.

Timeout Wizards.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice pass from Quinn to Beasley for the stuff.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Quinn is actually playing like an NBA player today. Bravo!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jamaal with another offensive rebound. Hope he can make some free throws now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Diawara for 33333

He was wide open


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sweet looking turnaround J by JO


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Diawara for 33333 again


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

McGee has the longest arms I think i've ever seen.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ gets the and1 off the goal tend.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

McGee with some rookie mistakes/calls.

Nice run here by the Heat. Cant believe Khouba...wow...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This team is playing great with Diawara in there. My head is spinning, I can't believe what I'm seeing right now lol


----------



## ShakedownCapo (Apr 4, 2009)

LOL @ the crab dribble against Critterton.

"That's only called against him" hahaha


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wizards are running that same high/low play all game long.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario2JO!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Qhy cant this team make things easy for themselves? 

Wade with the and1!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaade holy ****~!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

How is Wade's arm so strong that he can dunk it down hard, then hold on to the rim for a few seconds after even though he had all of that momentum? Amazing


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wtf was that Wade!?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Terrible end to the half...bah


----------



## ShakedownCapo (Apr 4, 2009)

Dwyane should not have jumped in the air...But nobody came back for the ball!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

62-52 Miami at the half

Miami ended both quarters so damn horribly. This game shouldve been almost over by now.

Wade has been pretty careless with the ball.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade has played well but hes got 5 turnovers.


----------



## ShakedownCapo (Apr 4, 2009)

Dwyane should not have jumped in the air...But nobody came back for the ball! Everyone is to blame for that. Stop standing around!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cant fault the other guys there though, Wade should definately not jump in the air in that situation. Wades a good enough dribbler and smart enough player to know better.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the and1.

Bad foul by Jamison.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bad foul by Wade now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade didnt touch McGuire...and how did Haywood get a tip jam off a free throw?

Who the **** is boxing him out?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, so many dumb mistakes tonight.


----------



## ShakedownCapo (Apr 4, 2009)

OK, time to put juicebox back in the game.. We need more boards.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

God we are playing bad, Beas is ice cold...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice pass by Beasley to JO


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thats better Mike.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley heating up, hopefully.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

80-77 Miami after 3

This game is not trending in the right direction for Miami.

Here we go again. Another slight lead heading into the 4th, on the road.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 3333

nice find by Beasley


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 3333 again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ again for 33333!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jj!!!!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

James Jones!!


----------



## ShakedownCapo (Apr 4, 2009)

Hahaha...JJ cold as iceeee


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Little by little, JJ's 3 pt shot is improving with each game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good D by Quinn.

That's a 1st


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quinny off the glass!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley for 333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 333333 again!

6-8 from 3 in the quarter!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Philly has 5 of their last 7 games on the road, including 3 straight coming up.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade is red hot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Moon!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2Moon!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 33333 again!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dwyane Wade...youre a freak...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:lol: at the bench after Wade's 3.

Miami is on fire.


----------



## ShakedownCapo (Apr 4, 2009)

Damn, what did the bench do?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

ShakedownCapo said:


> Damn, what did the bench do?


Hard to explain. Diawara pretended to shake something then poured it in DQ's hands and they pretended like a big flame popped up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Poor Diawara. He has Tony calling him Rainbow after every 3.

Moon with the windmill dunk!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

sick windmill by Moon.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 118-104

Great to see the Heat close this game out in the 4th like they should have. It was almost as if they knew that at any time they could pull away from this team.

Still had a lot of bad stretches in this game though.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I know its the Wizards, but 30 assists on 43 shots is spectacular.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MB30 said:


> sick windmill by Moon.


Im thinking either JJ or 'khouba as SOTG. How about everyone else?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Heat hits 14 threes, 8 in the fourth. And thats without DQ playing at all (i wonder why?? weird).

Who gets SOTG tonight? A lot of possible guys - 16 and 6 from JO? 16, 2 and 2 from Khouba?, 13 and clutch shots from JJ?, 13, 5 and 4 Dimes(!!!) from Beasley?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im thinking JJ - he broke their spirit with those huge shots. Khouba was a suprise, but he did get fairly torched in the end by Caron.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Team was +24 with JJ on the floor also.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I think DQ may have tweaked something. He had a small ice pack on his shoulder when he was on the bench and only played 6 minutes. But he was laughing it up all game long on the bench so it doesnt look serious if that is the case.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MB30 said:


> Team was +24 with JJ on the floor also.


Wow, just noticed that. JJ then.


How great would it be for both JJ and DQ to get hot at this time of the season?


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Jones is finally finding his stroke again. Very nice to see. I also noticed DQ had the ice pack, although I thought it was on his neck


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sknydave said:


> Jones is finally finding his stroke again. Very nice to see. I also noticed DQ had the ice pack, although I thought it was on his neck


Yeah, it could have been his neck. I noticed it a little late.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hopefully thats the case W2M - having JJ and DQ heating up at the right time of year is big for us.

Props to Beasley also, 4 assists is a great effort for him  his shot wasnt quite on, but he did his job well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Orlando beat Atlanta. We're in the 6th spot by % points *BUT* we're just 2 games behind the Hawks in the loss column.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Awesome to hear that Sinorice and Santana Moss were at the game cheering for us and throwing up the U whenever JJ hit a basket


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade3 said:


> Orlando beat Atlanta. We're in the 6th spot by % points *BUT* we're just 2 games behind the Hawks in the loss column.



Wow the Hawks really opened the door. Can't believe they dropped 3 in a row.

We still have another game against them this year right?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heated said:


> Wow the Hawks really opened the door. Can't believe they dropped 3 in a row.
> 
> We still have another game against them this year right?


Yup, the 2nd to last game is in Atlanta.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We need some good fortune to get out of this 6th spot...id much rather not take on Orlando or Boston...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Philly has a tough schedule to end the season. Especially if the Cavs and Boston are still fighting for positioning to end the season.

at New Jersey	
at Charlotte 
at Chicago	
Cleveland	
at Toronto
vs Boston
at Cleveland


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Atlanta has 

at Tor
at Mil
vs Indy
vs Mia
at Mem

It'l be very difficult to catch them with that schedule to end the season.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Amazing the difference in intensity with some of the "scrubs" playing.

Go Yakhouba! Go Joel! Go Quinn!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I wonder if we'll keep Diawara as starting PF on Tuesday against David West?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Yakhouba is a balla...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I missed the game but following the game thread was wondering how Yakhouba could possibly let go the SOTG tonight.

Then I saw JJ's 3 straight 333's in the 4th?? :worthy:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Jamario Moon was on with NBA.COM's Arena Link for an interview after the game.

Seems like a good guy, said he'd rather play Atlanta in the first round but doesn't care too much who they face, and said our Miami players gave him a 5/10 on his last dunk.

:laugh:


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

David West is going to destroy on Tuesday


----------



## ShakedownCapo (Apr 4, 2009)

And that's perfectly fine. Let Paul and West get all the points they want.. The Warriors played them perfectly the other night... Nobody else on that team can score.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

> You’d have thought Dwyane Wade was playing at AmericanAirlines Arena on Saturday. The Washington Wizards crowd serenaded him with “M-V-P!” chants. They wore his No. 3 jersey. They had hand-written signs. They cheered as he hit threes and made dunks. Incredible. Wade’s jersey was by far the most popular jersey in the Verizon Center. He’s not Shaq, Kobe or LeBron, but Wade’s following is growing every day.


lol


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

This seed race is going to go right down to the wire with Atlanta slipping up and Philly's tough schedule.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Only saw the 4th qt but again i need to point out how great it was to see Miami compete and even extend the lead with Wade in the bench. Also noticed how we kept things simple on offense by taking what the defense gave us. Wizards were giving us a lot of space to shoot over them.


----------

